# Warner Robins, GA - Young GSD In Need Of Rescue



## carolre

I received a plea from one of the volunteers at Warner Robins AC to try and post this beautiful girl because she is in urgent need of finding a home. I have asked for more information on her and will post soon.

 



   

*3517*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Warner Robins, GA *

Medium • Young • Female 

    
I am a young adult female German Shepherd that is a medium size. I am really lively and smart. Please adopt me and teach me the things you want me to know! Please call the Warner Robins Animal Control at 478 929-7290 if you are interested in adoption.



208 Stalnaker Drive

Warner Robins, GA 31088

(near Anchor Glass)

HOURS:M-F, 10-4





Effective February 1, 2010 

All adoptions are $20.00 




State law requires that all dogs or cats adopted or acquired from public shelters be spayed or neutered within 30 days (6 months of age for puppies and kittens). Proof is to be provided to Animal Control.




Read More about this Pet  


*More about 3517*

Pet ID: 10-03517 • Primary colors: Black, Apricot or Beige • Coat length: Short 
*3517's Contact Info*




*Warner Robins Animal Control*, Warner Robins, GA 

478-929-7290
Email Warner Robins Animal Control
See more pets from Warner Robins Animal Control
For more information, visit Warner Robins Animal Control's Web site.


----------



## Anja1Blue

GASSING shelter........:help::help: for the pretty girl....
________________________________________-
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Bump!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

bump - gassing


----------



## Ingrid

She's so young and still has a sparkle in her eye in spite of where she is...BUMP!


----------



## carolre

Bump for this sweet girl who needs our prayers.


----------



## Malorey

Oh gosh, she's a pretty girl, and looks to have alot of spirit. Hope she finds a home or rescue!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee




----------



## Karin

She is beautiful! What a sweet face! I sure hope someone can help her! :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Bump :help: :help: Still SO young & ready to be your friend. Looks so eager to please ! *ANYONE ? *


----------



## Anja1Blue

Still listed - but this shelter is high kill so she must be considered EXTREMELY URGENT - :help::help:
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## aspatter

For what's it's worth, Gracie's law took effect Jan 1, 2011 making gassing illegal in the State of GA.


----------



## Dejavu

Bump please!


----------



## Anja1Blue

aspatter said:


> For what's it's worth, Gracie's law took effect Jan 1, 2011 making gassing illegal in the State of GA.


It's worth a lot! I did not know... thank you for the info.
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue

No longer listed. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pache11

*I called she was adopted*

Yeah, she was adopted!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dejavu

Ah that's awesome news!! Thanks, pache11!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Dejavu said:


> Ah that's awesome news!! Thanks, pache11!!


Hope she will be well cared for from now on - good luck to you sweetie!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

